# Toms vs Chucks



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

Are *Toms* the new *Chucks*? As evidenced at the recent *Coachella* festival, it appears that Toms Shoes are going toe-to-toe with Converse for the indie scene’s favorite footwear award. For decades, classic Chuck Taylors have been the go-to sneaker for punks, skaters and other cooler-than-thou folks. But recently, Toms—with their simple design and impressively altruistic mission—have become a favorite of the culturally engaged set. Can an iconic shoe be fully eclipsed by a sure-footed newbie? To answer this truly perplexing question for yourself, take a gander at the street-style shots (grass trend photos?) on Elle.com to check out this trend on the rise:






Source

Which do you prefer?


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 5, 2008)

I prefer chucks toms look like a van shoe mated with a slipper


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 5, 2008)

yeah not a huge fan of the toms....

agreeing with the van mated with the slipper comment

also i have never heard of them before right this second... and i go to a school overrun with chucks and people who claim they are part of the indie scene so i dont really think they are going to overtake chucks


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 5, 2008)

Nothing will ever replace Chuck Taylors. lol.

I agree that the Toms shoes look like Vans mated with slippers! That's a pretty accurate description! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 5, 2008)

Oohh...I just looked it up and learned something that I did not know!

Converse has been bought out by Nike (which utilizes third-world sweatshops). Since this is very much against punk/indie ways, it's possible that people are turning to Toms as a result of this...just a thought! hehe.

For every pair of Toms purchased, a pair is donated to a child in need, apparently.


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oohh...I just looked it up and learned something that I did not know!
Converse has been bought out by Nike (which utilizes third-world sweatshops). Since this is very much against punk/indie ways, it's possible that people are turning to Toms as a result of this...just a thought! hehe.

For every pair of Toms purchased, a pair is donated to a child in need, apparently.

What a great cause!! I personally prefer the look of chucks but for this alone, might as well buy toms


----------



## brewgrl (May 5, 2008)

I can't imagine any guy wearing those, so- no... not replacement...

not even like a Van, as much as like an espadrille.


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

chucks for life!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 5, 2008)

*Chucks are what I wear.*


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

I like converse way much better, the other ones are too tranny looking IMO.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 5, 2008)

Chucks


----------



## dancer01 (May 5, 2008)

I prefer Chucks.


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2008)

toms are way too 80s for my liking. Brings back bad memories, lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 6, 2008)

they remind me of a rip-off of the slip-on vans (which i love).

i wore chucks today actually (wasnt raining and was like 60-something outside) but stopped buying new ones when nike bought them out and now they make theyre shoes in china.


----------



## KatJ (May 6, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Chucks, but I would wear them before Toms. Toms look like the shoes that my grandmother has worn for as long as I can remember.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 6, 2008)

I LOVE chucks!!


----------



## magneticheart (May 6, 2008)

I practically live in my converse!



Haven't heard of Toms before but from what I can see they're really weird looking.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oohh...I just looked it up and learned something that I did not know!
Converse has been bought out by Nike (which utilizes third-world sweatshops). Since this is very much against punk/indie ways, it's possible that people are turning to Toms as a result of this...just a thought! hehe.

For every pair of Toms purchased, a pair is donated to a child in need, apparently.

the Converse are now made in China (and if you think i'll throw 60â‚¬ in a China made Chuck Taylor's....grrr).
the same thing happened to Doc Martens, another iconic shoe for punks. but when they stop producing them in England, punks have turned to similar brands still producing in england.

back to the topic, i love love, adore, the design of the Converse. but that's it, the design, which apparently you can copy as long as you don't also copy the Chuck Taylor star.

also, there was something on tv about that brand. the director of the french subsidiary company has admitted the shoes were made in China, and that the quality had improved during the last years, and that chinese people really wanted to make a good work. that led me to think my money was better spent elsewhere.


----------



## horsienut (May 8, 2008)

I'd much rather look like a punk or skater with my Chucks than what they call "culturally engaged"



wearing those slipper-sneaker things.

Converse will always rule in my book


----------

